# Small Burnett



## Dave Burrup (Jul 22, 2008)

Does anybody have any experience with Small Burnett and Honey Bees?


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

I have no experience, but USDA cites... "Small burnet attracts bees (Ogle, 2011b) and is rated moderate as a honeybee food in New Zealand (Fryer, 2008)."

"Bees are very active in seed fields when plants are in full bloom and is considered a good nectar producer."

More info here:

https://plants.usda.gov/plantguide/pdf/pg_sami3.pdf


----------

